

Play pool on a one-holed elliptical table: Loop - pfooti
http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-in-numberland/2015/jul/16/loop-new-cue-sport-pool-ellipse-elliptical

======
theophrastus
In the underrated 1972 scifi film "Silent Running" there was a circular pool
table complete with computer arm player, which became a source of interest
into the math of chaos theory:
[http://fadesingh.tumblr.com/post/49428198268/the-
billiards-o...](http://fadesingh.tumblr.com/post/49428198268/the-billiards-of-
chaos) and even inspired other variations like a hexagonal table:
[http://switchgaming.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/accessible-
pool.h...](http://switchgaming.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/accessible-pool.html)

